# which eos from nd do you like?



## honor435 (Jul 12, 2009)

ok, i said before i was amazed at the prices of their eos, now who, has bought what? is there lemongrass good? I dont like pep or lav, so dont need to know those ones.


----------



## SoapMedic (Jul 12, 2009)

yes they have a lovely lemongrass. also the dark patchouli is wonderful, as is the tangerine and lime.


----------



## Euphoric (Aug 9, 2009)

I buy a lot of my eo's from NDA, , including:

lemongrass
frankincense
dark patchouli
bitter orange
sweet orange
tangerine
Clary sage
Myrhh
ylang ylang
muhuhu
vetiver
lime
lemon
Geranium
Elemi
Clementine
Benzoin etc...

and many more... and so far I have no complaints and the dark patchouli is one of the best patchouli's I have found for use in cp soap.

Been using NDA for a little over 2 years now.  Always good in my opinion.

Thanks
Euphoric


----------

